# LiFePo4 lithium battery for electric vehicles



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

rhea2011 said:


> LiFePo4 battery advantages:
> 
> No memory effect.
> Lifespan 2000 times on 80%DOD ​Small size. Light weight(1/4 of Lead-Acid battery)
> ...


 China vendors/sellers I think something lost in translation/culture. Why no list price, why no buss bar acessories, why no shipping cost, and why you do people think someone would buy otherwise......???????


----------



## MerryDianzz (Feb 19, 2013)

I think not having a memory effect is one of the huge plus points since the batteries can now be recharged without any fear of loss of battery life and where is the price and shipping quote?


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

rhea2011 said:


> LiFePo4 battery advantages:
> 
> No memory effect.
> Lifespan 2000 times on 80%DOD ​Small size. Light weight(1/4 of Lead-Acid battery)
> ...


nice image and nice white cells buy why noting else???????


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Do you expect HIPOWER to offer CALB or Sinopoly cells instead of their own?


----------



## dbeluscak (Mar 2, 2013)

I would definitely like to see a price listed. At least maybe a general $/ah. I travel to China for work and know someone going on Saturday. I'd be interested in checking out you're product.We have headquarters in Shanghai and Guangzhou. Maybe we could work something out. Shipping would not be a problem if a can arrange for them to go back on the boat with the TBM. It'll be leaving Guangzhou and headed for San Fran within the next few months.


----------



## dyxy888 (Apr 7, 2013)

MerryDianzz said:


> I think not having a memory effect is one of the huge plus points since the batteries can now be recharged without any fear of loss of battery life and where is the price and shipping quote?


As far as I know they quote 1.15usd/Ah, the delivery time, may be more than one month


----------



## dyxy888 (Apr 7, 2013)

dbeluscak said:


> I would definitely like to see a price listed. At least maybe a general $/ah. I travel to China for work and know someone going on Saturday. I'd be interested in checking out you're product.We have headquarters in Shanghai and Guangzhou. Maybe we could work something out. Shipping would not be a problem if a can arrange for them to go back on the boat with the TBM. It'll be leaving Guangzhou and headed for San Fran within the next few months.


Try to quote to you tomorrow, you can Hipower and Heter together, for the two company in same city, and very near, less than three hours form Shanghai to our factory Zaozhuang. All the best!
________________________________________ 



Sincerely, 
Alex Song 
HETER ELECTRONICS GROUP CO., LTD 
PHONE:+86-157 2568 9998 
TEL: +86-632-5292912 
E-mail:[email protected] 
[email protected] 
SKYPE:dyxy888 
MSN:[email protected] 
Website: http://www.heterbattery.com


----------

